# Let's see your projection set up from years past



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is my display including the atmosfear fx pumpkins DVD.





Let's see what you have done, I am especially interested in rear projection projects.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Are you asking to see how it is set up, or the finished effect?*


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fright Boy said:


> *Are you asking to see how it is set up, or the finished effect?*


Yes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have pictures at hand, but I can tell you how we did a rear projection effect. Spooky1 made a frame out of PVC piping big enough to stand in front of one of our bedroom windows - I believe it was 1" tubing and he used PVC elbow joints at the corners. I took a plain white sheet and sewed a casing on one end (may have done both ends, but can't remember at the moment) big enough to allow the pipe to slip through easily. To set up, pull the pipe apart at a corner, slide on the sheet, and reattach. We simply leaned it against the window because it wasn't in a high traffic area. The beauty of this set up is it's cheap, easy to assemble, and easy to take apart for storage.

The projector was set on a small table on the opposite side of the room, probably less than 10 feet from the window since the room is not very big.

In our haunt video for 2013, you can see a couple of still shots at 2:38 - 2:41 that show how some images of the projection (AtmosFEARFX video) looked from outside the house.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38314


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*I don't have any of my behind the scenes setup, but here is the finished effect.








*


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I set up tomorrow. I will try to post something then.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very cool guys...keep 'em coming.


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

My projector is supposed to be here tomorrow. I'm using AtmosfearFX HD ghost videos and going to project in garage window. Will post in the next few days.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are some pics from 2013...


Update: Can't figure out how to attach some .jpg files


----------



## darrylqmiller (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a quick set up to try the projector. Cheap $5.00 medium weight shower curtain from Wal Mart taped to the french doors and video shot with IPhone.
I will saw that the bright white hot spot seen here is not sen when you see it in person, it's a nice even color across the screen. Not sure if the shower curtain will work due to all the wrinkles but they have a sheer curtain that looks like it will work as well for like $6.

Using a Optima 3000 Lumen projector I picked up off of Amazon for a bit over $300.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r220/darrylqmiller/HAlloween/AA192F80-FC65-4ED0-9917-B474D167DE70.mp4

Cant seem to embed video sorry.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

We run video all month. Shower curtains are great for one night but for wind and storms we used 2.5" black abs for the frame. Black para cord for guy lines. Screen itself was white canvas drop cloth. With brass gromets every foot. It lasted 4 years including a nasty storm last year. video quality was good. Also don't overlook a real screen. There are great deals on used units. We installed a 10' elite powered screen under our eve that I picked up at a university sale for $20.00. We are also projecting onto black scrim makes a psudeo peppers effect in the graveyard.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*So I finally loaded up a video of my Ghost Maid. The audio was just something I added in during editing. This was from a test and I didn't have anything playing at the time. I also cut out some of the time in between appearances of her so you wouldn't have to wait 8-10 seconds for her to appear.





*


----------



## 661yardhaunt (Oct 4, 2011)

My 2013 display with 9 projectors! 




My new projection for 14'


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow 661 that's impressive!

And very cool Fright Boy.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

661- The blood walls video was very impressive, because I assume that it was handmade and not a store bought video. You certainly have an impressive display.


----------

